# Oris Bracelet Adjustment: Warning



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

My TT1 diver came on the rubber and with the OEM bracelet.

Now my post-surgery hand is much improved, I undertook the swap this morning.

The swap part was fine. I'd watched a youtube video showing how to knock through the pins holding the strap to the watch with a punch and small hammer. And to catch and look after the sleeves that sit inside the strap horn to provide the necessary grip for the pin. Got the bracelet fitted without drama. Great- now to take out a couple of links and I'm away!

I hadn't realised that the links are not held in with normal split pins, oh no, but use the same sleeves as the bracelet inside the central part of the link. First one out rolls off the desk onto the floor of course. After a short search (not helped by a cat chasing the torch beam) luckily I found it and safely installed into the removed link.

So if you have a TT1, keep an eye out for those pesky sleeves!

Monster owners will be in sympathy I think...

Cheers,

Alex.


----------

